# App calendrier partage



## Marine D (16 Mars 2022)

Bonjour à tous,

Dans le cadre du travail, j'aimerais partager mon calendrier, seulement je voudrais que les informations notées ne soient pas visible. Est ce possible que la personne qui reçoit le partage voit seulement que je suis occupée ?

Merci pour votre aide ☀️


----------



## Jura39 (16 Mars 2022)

Bonjour,

Voila ce que je trouve à ce sujet 





						Partager des calendriers iCloud sur l’iPhone
					

Dans l’app Calendrier sur l’iPhone, partagez un calendrier iCloud avec d’autres utilisateurs iCloud.



					support.apple.com


----------



## Gwen (16 Mars 2022)

Je ne pense pas que ce soit possible.
Seule solution, avoir deux calendriers. Un partagé sans informations précises et un autre avec les infos nécessaires aux rendez-vous.


----------



## Bicus (16 Mars 2022)

Dans les événements, selon le fournisseur de calendrier (c'est à dire selon le type de serveur CalDAV ou Exchange) il est possible de cocher la case "Privé" :
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/calendar/icl27527/11.0/mac/12.0
Malheureusement les calendriers iCloud ne gèrent pas cette fonction, donc je pense que la quête commence par trouver un hébergeur de calendrier qui gère bien cette fonction-là en particulier.


----------



## Marine D (29 Mars 2022)

Merci pour vos réponses.
Pour info j'ai créé un calendrier avec mon adresse google que j'ai synchronisé sur l'app Calendrier d'Apple, j'ai basculer tous mes rdv sur ce nouveau calendrier (sur l'app Apple c'est pas trop fastidieux, il faut tous les sélectionner et choisir un autre calendrier). Et j'ai partagé avec le détail caché depuis google agenda.
J'ai gardé l'ancien calendrier avec une couleur flashy au cas ou j'aurai oublié un rendez-vous.
En faisant ainsi je garde mon ancien calendrier avec les années précédentes et je partage le nouveau calendrier sans trop de manip. et tout ça sur l'app. d'Apple que j'aime bien.


----------



## Marine D (29 Mars 2022)

Je reviens avec une autre question.
On m'a partagé deux calendriers, ils ne s'affichent pas dans la colonne de gauche avec tous mes calendriers mais ils sont visibles dans l'onglet FENÊTRE (violet sur les photos). Si je clique dessus le calendrier s'ouvre seul dans une autre fenêtre.
Est il possible d'avoir ces deux calendriers dans la fenêtre principale avec les autres ?


----------



## Bicus (29 Mars 2022)

Marine D a dit:


> Je reviens avec une autre question.
> On m'a partagé deux calendriers, ils ne s'affichent pas dans la colonne de gauche avec tous mes calendriers mais ils sont visibles dans l'onglet FENÊTRE (violet sur les photos). Si je clique dessus le calendrier s'ouvre seul dans une autre fenêtre.
> Est il possible d'avoir ces deux calendriers dans la fenêtre principale avec les autres ?


Va dans le menu *Calendrier* > *Préférences* > *Comptes*, onglet *Délégation* : s'ils t'ont été partagés via ce biais, alors tu devrais pouvoir les cocher ici afin de les afficher en permanence dans la barre latérale.


----------



## Marine D (30 Mars 2022)

Oh super merci ça fonctionne sur le Mac !
Une idée de comment je peux faire pour que ça apparaisse aussi sur l'iPhone et l'iPad ?☺️


----------



## Bicus (30 Mars 2022)

Marine D a dit:


> Une idée de comment je peux faire pour que ça apparaisse aussi sur l'iPhone et l'iPad ?☺️


Sur iPhone c'est dans l'application *Réglages* > *Calendrier* : en bas de la liste des options se trouve "Déléguer les calendriers" qui devrait lister les calendrier accessibles par délégation. Pour chacun, tu peux choisir de l'afficher ou non dans l'application *Calendrier*.
Ensuite il sera disponible dans la liste "Calendrier" tout en bas au centre de l'application *Calendrier*.
https://support.apple.com/fr-fr/guide/iphone/iph3d1110d4/ios

Spécificité de la version iOS (je suppose pour privilégier la lisibilité) : on ne peut pas afficher plusieurs à la fois, il faut basculer de l'un à l'autre via cette liste d'accès rapide.


----------



## Marine D (30 Mars 2022)

Il est noté qu'aucun compte ne m'a donné accès à ses calendriers...


----------

